# WTF?



## Chelsea (Apr 27, 2005)

http://store.nordstrom.com/product/p... yleID=2841111


hideous much....


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 27, 2005)

lol chelsea! u r TOO funny!!!!!!


----------



## Sanne (Apr 27, 2005)

that's really ugly!!! You can only wear that with a jaguar legging, and a turqoise belt, and you would be living in a camper.


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 27, 2005)

and it costs $135!! I mean I like lacoste polos.. but come on. that is so not flattering on anyone.


----------



## karlanyc (May 8, 2005)

I AGREE CHELS WHO WEArs THOSE?


----------



## niecypiecy (May 13, 2005)

ew!


----------



## TIERAsta (Jun 2, 2005)

hideous.  and obviously over-rated and over-priced.


----------



## ms.criss (Sep 19, 2005)

o wow , an oversized t shirt , lol


----------



## pinkmilk (Sep 20, 2005)

I actually have one from american apparel... its really really cute! and sooo much cheaper!

http://www.americanapparelstore.com/2359.html

check it out...


----------



## Onederland (Sep 21, 2005)

other than tennis, id never wear that anywhere.


----------



## Spam.n.Rice (Sep 21, 2005)

Ick that's a ripoff....


----------



## jess98765 (Sep 21, 2005)

oh wow- that's so hot!! i'd buy that anyday... NOT!!! i'd rather spend that $100 or so on MAC!!! ewhh!!!


----------



## clockworkrose (Oct 6, 2005)

Uh, it looks like she both shrank and wore her dad's shirt. Ew. It just looks too...incomplete and sloppy.


----------



## lilMAmom (Oct 6, 2005)

eeeep!


----------



## Isis (Oct 28, 2005)

They did not sell out of that did they?! It says "This item is currently unavailable." 
There's alot of people out there that should get their money back.


----------



## ~~Queenofshuz~~ (Nov 8, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *karlanyc* 
_I AGREE CHELS WHO WEArs THOSE?_

 
girls who play tennis wear those.......with a little more snug fit, they're actually pretty cute....the whole preppy look with the pearls and a nice brand new pair of white tennis shoes and your off to play a fun game of tennis!


----------



## user4 (Nov 8, 2005)

yeah but those are a bit icky... now really much of a style there...


----------



## lovemichelle (Nov 8, 2005)

My boyfriend would love me to get one of those. He loves polo shirts and has got me wearing them =x

I would like the dress if it was shorter maybe. Just not that color.


----------



## cherripi (Nov 9, 2005)

Interesting... dress


----------

